# Trunk Rattling-->please help



## BooMBai (Oct 27, 2004)

I have 2 12" subs in my 2003 altima, and my trunk rattles like crazy. If anyone has subs in their altima, let me know if theres anything specific that you did to stop the rattling.


----------



## Chokeu (Nov 7, 2003)

BooMBai said:


> I have 2 12" subs in my 2003 altima, and my trunk rattles like crazy. If anyone has subs in their altima, let me know if theres anything specific that you did to stop the rattling.


I have three 10" subs in an custom made fiberglass enclosure where my spare tire sits and my trunk rattled like crazy too. Buy this kit and double up on your application.
http://www.fatmat.com/kits/trunk kit.htm
It seriously reduced the rattles to a minimum. Also do the trunk under all the factory carpet as well as the rear deck and behind your license plate. Good luck.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

BooMBai said:


> I have 2 12" subs in my 2003 altima, and my trunk rattles like crazy. If anyone has subs in their altima, let me know if theres anything specific that you did to stop the rattling.



one word for you.....dynamat


----------

